# Name help please.



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I need help coming up with a name for the coyote removal service I provide. I'd like something catchy and coyote related. So far "El Coyote" is all I could come up with. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Coyote be gone. I'd think about using the word predator as it will cover more than just coyotes.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Acme Safe Company, removing coyotes one drop at a time.............


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

220swift said:


> Acme Safe Company, removing coyotes one drop at a time.............


That's funny!

How bout "Dog Gone Good Killer"

Steve


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

220,that's awesome


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

CCC, which stands for "Custom Coyote Control" as you customize each hunt to the area you are at.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dwtrees said:


> CCC, which stands for "Custom Coyote Control" as you customize each hunt to the area you are at.


and adjust the size of the safe you drop.....lol


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

on a serious note........

*Predator, Predator *​​*eliminating the predators in your area*​


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Or you could use,

Predator Control Company​Coyotes, Fox and other predators controlled by "Your name Here"​


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

The Varminator... Might already be copyrighted, though...

If so, then use "Bitch Be Gone- when there's no female coyotes, the males will leave, too"

Or PPAT... Pattison Predator Assault Team :smile:


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

PDC
Predator Damage Control

PET Safe
Predator Elimination & Termination, safety for your pets, safety for you.

CBG
Coyotes Be Gone

That's all for now. I expect royalties if any of these are used.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ShawnHu said:


> PDC
> Predator Damage Control
> 
> PET Safe
> ...


With that last statement in mind, read the second post. I'll PM you my address.


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

youngdon said:


> With that last statement in mind, read the second post. I'll PM you my address.


Doh!!!

I guess A) I should have paid more attention to post #2 and B) great minds think alike!


----------



## X-Calibur Lighting Systems (Feb 10, 2013)

My B ) came out as a smiley face.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Critter Gitter.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

ShawnHu said:


> PDC
> Predator Damage Control
> 
> PET Safe
> ...


I'm really digging PDC. Keep um coming guys ya'll are very creative!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

What? You don't like the Acme Safe Company........LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

personaly i would go with

*PETA*

Predator Elimination Team America


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good one!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> personaly i would go with
> 
> *PETA*
> 
> Predator Elimination Team America


I like that one. A good play on the words.


----------

